
Popular Web Developer Chrome extension compromised - drtz
https://twitter.com/chrispederick/status/892768218162487300
======
drtz
The popular (> 1 million installs) Chrome extension "Web Developer" was
compromised this morning. The hacked version of the extension has already been
removed from the Chrome Web Store.

If you have the extension installed you should disable it and reset passwords
for any sites you visited this morning.

[https://chrispederick.com/work/web-
developer/](https://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/)

------
uptown
Is there any way to have Chrome default to an alternate profile when accessing
certain sites, or disable all extensions on certain sites? Ideally I'd like to
use one profile with no extensions for financial sites, and a separate profile
for e-commerce sites, but it requires that I remember to switch to that
profile prior to logging-in. Maybe I could block the sites in the profile I
use for development to force me to isolate those activities in a "clean"
profile.

